# Pacers @ Lakers 1/8/09



## Redeemed

*Pacers @ Lakers 1/9/09*








@









At 10:30PM in the Staples Center










Starting for the Lakers
-----------------------

At Point Guard #2 Derek Fisher
At Shooting Guard #24 Kobe Bryant
At Small Forward #10 Vladimir Radmanovic
At Power Forward #16 Pau Gasol
At Center #17 Andrew Bynum

Key Bench players for the Lakers
---------------------------------

#18 Sasha Vujacic (G)
#3 Trevor Ariza (F)


Starting for the Pacers
------------------------

At Point Guard #1 Jarrett Jack
At Shooting Guard #6 Marquis Daniels (Possible)
At Small Forward #33 Danny Granger
At Power Forward #3 Troy Murphy
At Center #55 Roy Hibbert

Key Bench players for the Pacers

#17 Mike Dunleavy (G-F)
#10 Jeff Foster (C)
#8 Rasho Nesterovic (C)
#5 TJ Ford (G- Possible)
#23 Stephen Graham (G-F)​


----------



## Basel

Good luck; hopefully we don't get a repeat of what happened the last time these two teams met. :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed

I'll do details later, when they are released (starting lineups, and at that point I can do the key matchup).


----------



## Basel

Walton isn't starting for us as he's out for two weeks.


----------



## Redeemed

Basel said:


> Good luck; hopefully we don't get a repeat of what happened the last time these two teams met. :biggrin:


Granger is coming off a game winner, so hopefully he can give a repeat performance. I actually expect a lot out of Granger this game. I think the only players that can truly guard Granger on the Lakers is Ariza, and maybe Kobe.


----------



## Redeemed

Basel said:


> Walton isn't starting for us as he's out for two weeks.


Thanks. Does Radman start then?


----------



## Basel

Probably Radmanovic, though he's been struggling lately, so Phil MIGHT go with Ariza.


----------



## Redeemed

Basel said:


> Probably Radmanovic, though he's been struggling lately, so Phil MIGHT go with Ariza.


That would be smart, since he is probably the most suited player to guard Granger, who is on a tear lately.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Yeah, but Phil doesn't think of matchups like that, for some reason. Ariza will get more minutes than VladRad, and he matches up way better on Granger than Vlad. However, Phil still won't start Ariza. Don't ask why. No one knows.

Also, Odom probably won't play on Friday. He missed our game yesterday with a bone bruise in his right knee and is considered day-to-day. I wouldn't think we'll bring him back until next Tuesday when we go to Houston. His minutes will be split between Josh Powell and Sun Yue (who will probably only get in the game for 2-3 minutes).


----------



## Redeemed

Wow I got the date wrong on this one, I thought I saw that it was today. Haha, can one of the mods fix the thread title for me?


----------



## Gonzo

DienerTime said:


> Wow I got the date wrong on this one, I thought I saw that it was today. Haha, can one of the mods fix the thread title for me?


Keep making the game threads one day before the game, it generates more discussion.


----------



## Steez

LO wont play.
Vlad Rad will start.

The reason Ariza comes off the bench is to really be that spark. Last time he started, you saw how dead the bench was? Without Farmar and Ariza on the bench - Lakers lose all their depth, especially with LO injured as well.


----------



## JerryWest

If Ford gets healthy, would the Pacers be willing to trade Jack?


----------



## Redeemed

KennethTo said:


> If Ford gets healthy, would the Pacers be willing to trade Jack?


I think we'd trade TJ before we would trade Jack.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Looking forward to this game...Need a big night from Danny again to have any kind of a chance...Glad Dunleavy is back though....

Pacers 105 - Lakers 101


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I like the way has started out the game...Now watch O'Brien take him out. :azdaja:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Granger is on fire once again, and we're at 71% shooting...Fantastic!


----------



## btyler

I was out of the room, why did they bench Granger?

EDIT: How has Dun performed so far tonight?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

He got his 2nd. foul against Kobe, and I guess because he needed a breather.


----------



## Gonzo

Granger has three fouls, that's why he's out right now.

Dunleavy has been pretty quiet, but has four points since Granger has been on the bench.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Dunleavy looks rusty right now, he's not taking many shots though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Box Man said:


> Granger has three fouls, that's why he's out right now.



I thought it was only 2, good thing it's a close game.


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I thought it was only 2, good thing it's a close game.


Double checked and it is three. 

Murphy is hot from three point range tonight, he's hit 4 now.


----------



## Gonzo

Not a bad first half, our offense is superb tonight. Probably would have the lead if Granger was not in foul trouble, but Dunleavy has been able to get some points. Referees look a little off, but it's LA so it's not too surprising.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Yes, Troy is having a good game tonight, and overall I think that was a great half by us, and with Danny and Roy coming back I really like our chances...We need to start playing some defense though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Box Man said:


> Referees look a little off, but it's LA so it's not too surprising.



Haha...What else is new?


----------



## btyler

I don't know if anyone watches Heroes, but does anyone else think that Pau Gasol looks like Ted Sprague from the first season? Hope he doesn't go nuclear.

Maybe Graham or McRoberts can be Nathan Petrelli and fly to the rim for an awesome dunk.
Maybe Granger can be Sylar and tear off the tops of the Lakers players' heads and eat their brains...


...go Pacers?


----------



## btyler

I feel sad for the referees.

They must have multiple sclerosis, HIV/AIDS, or some other incredibly painful disease.
They must have a prescription from their doctors to have some of that Los Angeles medicinal marijuana.
And they must have all smoked some before going to this game, because they are making some **** **** STUPID *** CALLS.

God, where did they get these guys?

EDIT:

WHAT THE ****?! How did no ****ing referee see what was just going on with Graham? This is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Time to wake up! we can't let them build a bigger lead because with the way we play defense there is no way we could come back


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Time to wake up! we can't let them build a bigger lead because with the way we play defense there is no way we could come back


We need to be strong on offense too. And that means, no matter what, no playing Diener. Because, like they said earlier, he's missed 12 in a row, but that's not going to stop him. That should.

And yet, he's still in.


----------



## Gonzo

Refs are getting sloppy.


----------



## Steez

Watch Kobe start taking over now


----------



## Gonzo

O'Brien is resting Granger for the 4th, but he should probably be in right now.


----------



## clownskull2

well, even minus quis and ford... we have been hanging with them. i don't expect the win but they are competing. with those 2 back- we could actually be kinda tough. playoff caliber.


----------



## btyler

Well, let me be the first to say, I really hope that Murphy breaks his career-high of made three-point field goals. That would be helpful.


----------



## Gonzo

Jack hasn't hit anything all night... so maybe he should stop shooting?


----------



## Gonzo

Pube face (Diener) just ruined a good possession.


----------



## btyler

Box Man said:


> Jack hasn't hit anything all night... so maybe he should stop shooting?


I've been saying that about Diener for a while. They shouldn't even have either of them in. Force Ford to play. Put Tinsley in, for God's sake, I don't even care. Just put someone who KNOWS how to play basketball.


----------



## btyler

And Troy Murphy breaks his career high with 6 three-point field goals in a single game.

Congratulations, Murphy. Now help us win this game.


----------



## Gonzo

Diener starts the fourth, great.


----------



## btyler

Box Man said:


> Diener starts the fourth, great.


Do we not have a retarded ball boy to put in? At least he'd hit more threes than Diener.


----------



## btyler

JESUS GOD ALMIGHTY, Travis Diener, THAT Is A Sign From GOD To NEVER ****ing shoot the ball AGAIN. He does NOT want you to score, you STUPID, STUPID child. ****ING retard.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Imagine how good we would be if we could actually play some defense?


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Imagine how good we would be if we could actually play some defense?


And kicked Travis Diener in the balls.
And played fearlessly.
And punch Travis Diener in the face.

After that call against Ariza:

Trevor Ariza: "You're such a ****ing *****, Danny."


----------



## btyler

Why is Jack shooting the technical free throw and not Danny?


----------



## Gonzo

McRoberts in... Maybe he is the miracle we need?


----------



## btyler

McBob with the fearless block! He has steel balls the size of Jesus. He's pushes as hard as he can and as strong as he can every time, with no worry about the danger he puts his body in.

Josh "McBatman" McRoberts.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jack is having a horrible night, too bad TJ is hurt because we could really use him right now.


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Jack is having a horrible night, too bad TJ is hurt because we could really use him right now.


Diener's playing ****ing fantastic too.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Stupid shot after stupid shot, no defense, and Danny's unwillingness to drive to the basket is the reason why we're going to lose this.


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Stupid shot after stupid shot, no defense, and Danny's unwillingness to drive to the basket is the reason why we're going to lose this.


We won't lose this. We got Nesterovic out and Graham in. If we would keep McRoberts in, take Diener out, and let Dun hit when he's good, then we'll do fine.


----------



## Gonzo

Foul on Foster? Worst call of the game so far. 

Dunleavy for 3! 1 point game!


----------



## btyler

Box Man said:


> Foul on Foster? Worst call of the game so far.


Worst call of the game was the one that each of these refs received when they were assigned to officiate this game.

Pwn'd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Danny needs to take over NOW or else this game is done.


----------



## Gonzo

Areza out. Now we just need Diener to get out.

Jack isn't playing very well under pressure tonight.


----------



## btyler

Dun made a horrible decision to pass, but not a huge deal. It's time for Granger to turn into Grangerman and shut down Staples Center.


----------



## Gonzo

Wow.. Another bad call, of course it's in Kobe's favor.


----------



## btyler

That was a BULL**** CALL. These refs obviously have some money on this game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Might as well just give them the game if they're going to continue to call stupid fouls like that.


----------



## btyler

That's right, Grangerman. With his super slash powers. Get inside . Do yo' thang.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

See that's what I'm talking about Danny!


----------



## Gonzo

Aww Lakers don't like the call.


----------



## btyler

YESYESYESYES ****ING FIGHT! Get this **** done! KICK HIS ***! Take him DOWN, Foster!


----------



## Gonzo

Jack shouldn't be guarding Kobe.

Pacers suck! Pacers suck!


----------



## btyler

What is the crowd chanting? I can't even hear the commentators.


----------



## btyler

PS: quit *****ing, Kobe. That is all.


----------



## Gonzo

Uh oh, Kobe is working his magic on the refs.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

3 point play!


----------



## Gonzo

Diener out! We might win this.


----------



## btyler

Thank you, Dun, for missing a pivotal free throw.

Thank God they took Diener out. Why hasn't Murphy been in this whole time?


----------



## Gonzo

Kobe's magic worked, Granger fouled out.


----------



## btyler

God Damnit. That was a bull**** call.

Granger: "THAT'S NOT A FOUL!"


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

O'Brien is such a moron...


----------



## btyler

Dun!


----------



## Gonzo

Dunleavy for 3!


----------



## Gonzo

Why the **** is Jack on Kobe?


----------



## btyler

Okay, we've got three seconds. Call a time-out, throw the ball in to Dunleavy, shoot the three-pointer to end and win the game, and shut this crowd up.

Or, put in McRoberts and Graham, then throw an alley-oop to tie the game at two, and play defense that would make David Robinson blush.

EDIT: I don't get that David Robinson thing. I just kept typing.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I say we let Murphy or Dun go for the 3 to end the game...F overtime because without Granger we have no chance.


----------



## btyler

WHAT THE **** JEFF?! What the **** is wrong with you!?


----------



## Gonzo

We don't even get a shot off, pathetic.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

O'brien Is The Dumbest Coach In The Nba!!!


----------



## btyler

You stupidasses. You've been in the league for a million years, Foster, you should keep one eye on the clock at all times, you stupid douche nozzle.

I blame this game on the refs, though. They ****ed everything up for us. I don't know how this works, but there is still gambling out there, and apparently three of them just happened to officiate this one.

Every single NBA official is full of ****. I don't care who they are.


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> O'brien Is The Dumbest Coach In The Nba!!!


If that retarded *** isn't fired by All-Star Weekend, I'm writing a letter to my congressman.

Of course, we have Bird running this ****, so he probably thinks Obie's doing an insane job, and deserves CoY.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

btyler said:


> WHAT THE **** JEFF?! What the **** is wrong with you!?



That wasn't his fault, it was that idiot O'Brien who made Dunleavy inbound the ball. What a clown, I really hate having this guy as our coach.


----------



## Gonzo

Nice way to end the game with a fizzle. I'm just surprised Diener didn't jack up a 3.

TJ Ford needs to get healthy soon.


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> That wasn't his fault, it was that idiot O'Brien who made Dunleavy inbound the ball. What a clown, I really hate having this guy as our coach.


But he's been in the league for a while now, he should know that if the clocks running down and no one's open, SHOOT THE ****ING BALL.

I suck at basketball and I know that.


----------



## btyler

With the way our franchise is looking, I now have a chance of getting into the NBA. They play the three-jacking Diener, I play poorly in the lane, it only makes sense that we, with the addition of Rasho, could be the Pacers' Big Three. We'd be perfect against KG, Pierce, and Allen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

btyler said:


> But he's been in the league for a while now, he should know that if the clocks running down and no one's open, SHOOT THE ****ING BALL.



I agree...Fact of the matter is though if we plan to have any kind of a chance to make the playoffs this season that clown O'Brien needs to go ASAP, he continues to cost us games with his stupid substitutions, and his inability to coach when the game is on the line.


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I agree...Fact of the matter is though if we plan to have any kind of a chance to make the playoffs this season that clown O'Brien needs to go ASAP, he continues to cost us games with his stupid substitutions, and his inability to coach when the game is on the line.


Maybe that's what we should do. Trade Tinsley, Diener, Rasho, and O'Brien to the Lakers for Ariza, Bynum and Phil Jackson.

I'd do it.


----------



## Gonzo

btyler said:


> But he's been in the league for a while now, he should know that if the clocks running down and no one's open, SHOOT THE ****ING BALL.
> 
> I suck at basketball and I know that.


He's hit two buzzer beaters this year, I thought he was going for #3 but apparently he forgot that if a drawn up play doesn't work, you should do something with the ****ing ball.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

At least Dunleavy seems to be getting better each game, and with him and Danny together we should continue to have no problems scoring, playing defense on the other hand is another subject all together.


----------



## btyler

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> At least Dunleavy seems to be getting better each game, and with him and Danny together we should continue to have no problems scoring, playing defense on the other hand is another subject all together.


My faith in Dun and sMurphy are starting to build. If it wasn't for them tonight, we wouldn't have played nearly as well. However, we need to get rid of Travis Diener. I know, I'm a broken ****ing record, but he shot and missed all three of his three-pointers against Denver, and shot and missed all SIX of his three-pointers against Phoenix. Tonight, he made his first three-pointer in thirteen past attempts.

This. Is. A. Problem.

This goes beyond my hatred for him as a person and a player, and is strictly statistical. He is RUINING our games. Nesterovic isn't helping, either.

And I will not stop saying this. We need to give McRoberts more time. He is FEARLESS. He is a freak athletically. He wouldn't shoot 1-for-7 like Nesterovic in the Phoenix game. He would get into the paint, and either make the shot, or draw the foul. Give him more of a chance.

And fire O'Brien. Every other piece-of-**** coach in the NBA has been fired, it's time to bring in someone who's worth our time and money. When O'Brien takes us on a 3-game win streak, and HE is the one to thank for all of it, then I'll sit down. But until then, he needs to be dismissed with a boot in his ***.

I think I've ranted enough about this, and I'm sure that you can at least agree with me on the factor of Diener and Obie.

-btyler


----------



## clownskull2

well, i am not going to call for obrien's firing just yet. so we fire him... who do you get?
we have beaten both of last year's finals teams and pushed the one of them AT their place to the limit minus quis and ford. and against boston with no dun.
did obrien make ALL the correct calls at the right moment? i doubt it but, we beat phoenix already and pushed the lakers to the end. i don't know why some think you can throw so many new players into a team and expect it gel quickly. i will stress that this is a transition year and we MIGHT make the playoffs. if we can get tj and quis back soon with dun around too, we could actually become pretty tough. with all that- we could definitely hit a 3-game win streak which this team hasn't done for a while.
i'm just not so freaked out that we lost. 
with everyone healthy and still figuring out how to play cohesively, we could be around .500 possibly better. i really don't think we are too far away from being pretty tough which is solid considering we are rebuilding.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

That's one of the worst blunders I have ever seen. Hate to win like that.


----------



## btyler

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> That's one of the worst blunders I have ever seen. Hate to win like that.


Very much agreed. But if someone made that error against us, I would have laughed and celebrated, so I'm just a little hypocritical.


----------



## Gonzo

btyler said:


> Very much agreed. But if someone made that error against us, I would have laughed and celebrated, so I'm just a little hypocritical.


Well they were making fun of it over in the Laker forum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Box Man said:


> Well they were making fun of it over in the Laker forum.


Of course we were. At the same time, every single one of us know that we lucked out.


----------



## Gonzo

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Of course we were. At the same time, every single one of us know that we lucked out.


Oh well, some of the comments over there were pretty funny.

DienerTime, you have missed two game threads.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik

btyler said:


> My faith in Dun and sMurphy are starting to build. If it wasn't for them tonight, we wouldn't have played nearly as well. However, we need to get rid of Travis Diener. I know, I'm a broken ****ing record, but he shot and missed all three of his three-pointers against Denver, and shot and missed all SIX of his three-pointers against Phoenix. Tonight, he made his first three-pointer in thirteen past attempts.
> 
> This. Is. A. Problem.
> 
> This goes beyond my hatred for him as a person and a player, and is strictly statistical. He is RUINING our games. Nesterovic isn't helping, either.
> 
> And I will not stop saying this. We need to give McRoberts more time. He is FEARLESS. He is a freak athletically. He wouldn't shoot 1-for-7 like Nesterovic in the Phoenix game. He would get into the paint, and either make the shot, or draw the foul. Give him more of a chance.
> 
> And fire O'Brien. Every other piece-of-**** coach in the NBA has been fired, it's time to bring in someone who's worth our time and money. When O'Brien takes us on a 3-game win streak, and HE is the one to thank for all of it, then I'll sit down. But until then, he needs to be dismissed with a boot in his ***.
> 
> I think I've ranted enough about this, and I'm sure that you can at least agree with me on the factor of Diener and Obie.
> 
> -btyler


I completely disagree about Diener. True he's on a cold streak, but he's still shooting 35%. For him to still have 35% after such a bad streak right now, means he was on a hell of a hot streak earlier in the season. he shot 44% in december and 50% in limited minutes in november. Keep in mind that he's the third string PG. His assist numbers during that cold streak are pretty decent too. since Denver 4, 3, 6, 2, 8. Not bad for only 20 or 22 mintues a game on average during that stretch.

As far as Obie, i'm on the fence. Without dunleavy this team just isn't all that good. Even with him we're only a .500ish team. So i'm honestly not surprised with our record since our 2nd best player missed the first two months of the season. Are we really underacheiving? Daniels wouldn't be the starting two guard on a playoff team. Rasho would only be a starting center on a playoff team if he's next to an all-star at the 4. He's a servicable vet, nothing more.

We need boozer as long as he'd agree to 15 mil a year. Utah knows he's gone and has his replacement already in line, we need to make a move. i know i've said it before but, Daniels, Rasho, and Rush for Boozer. That gives them a very solid prospect at there worst position instead of losing boozer for nothing. and obligates them to almost no salary since rasho and daniels are expiring. Its win win for everyone. I really doubt boozer would get better than 15.25 a season on the open market.


----------



## Redeemed

Box Man said:


> DienerTime, you have missed two game threads.


What, is it my responsibility? Nobody else seems to care, so why should I? I have no incenitives to do these.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> What, is it my responsibility? Nobody else seems to care, so why should I? I have no incenitives to do these.



Even though the other "mod" here doesn't care, nor has any interest in this forum, you know I have always loved and appreciated all your gamethreads and posts in general DT so please don't give up bro...:cheers:


----------



## Redeemed

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Even though the other "mod" here doesn't care, nor has any interest in this forum, you know I have always loved and appreciated all your gamethreads and posts in general DT so please don't give up bro...:cheers:


:clap: Haha. It's not me giving up, I was just pointing out that it's not really a responsibility to post here it's more of a hobby more than anything.


----------

